# Wheel spacers



## Roy Benoit (Dec 3, 2020)

Hi, do anyone on here know anything about wheel spacers for the TYM T264 tractor?
Has anyone purchased or installed them on their tractor and know where to purchase them. Thanks!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I haben't heard of them, nor would I think that they would be an item. What are you trying to accomplish? It seems the tractor already has the wheels out as far as they should go.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hi Roy,

See attached link. Are these what you are looking for??
https://bro-tek.com/files/TYM RURAL_K Wheel Spacer Instruction Pack.pdf


----------



## Roy Benoit (Dec 3, 2020)

pogobill said:


> I haben't heard of them, nor would I think that they would be an item. What are you trying to accomplish? It seems the tractor already has the wheels out as far as they should go.


I'm looking for some additional stability on uneven terrain. Thanks for your comment.


----------



## Roy Benoit (Dec 3, 2020)

sixbales said:


> Hi Roy,
> 
> See attached link. Are these what you are looking for??
> https://bro-tek.com/files/TYM RURAL_K Wheel Spacer Instruction Pack.pdf


Thank you very much. That's exactly what I'm looking for. I will check out the site for additional info including part #. Thanks again!


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Those look nice! A direct transfer of concepts for automotive applications. A little on the pricey side, but unless you’re going to go through all the hassle of making them yourself, I think it’s your best bet because I haven’t seen a lot of options out there for tractors.


----------



## Solaxu (Mar 22, 2021)

Roy Benoit said:


> Hi, do anyone on here know anything about wheel spacers for the TYM T264 tractor?
> Has anyone purchased or installed them on their tractor and know where to purchase them. Thanks!


If you're looking for a reputable brand wheel spacers, BONOSS is the way to go. They're very well built and will hold up well. I bought a set used 3 years ago and they're still perfect.


----------



## Haleyxu (May 21, 2021)

Roy Benoit said:


> Hi, do anyone on here know anything about wheel spacers for the TYM T264 tractor?
> Has anyone purchased or installed them on their tractor and know where to purchase them. Thanks!


If wheel spacers are needed, I recommend the BONOSS wheel spacers, they are AWESOME.


----------



## Mrsig (Jun 6, 2021)

Did you try putting water in your tires for better traction and stability? It help me.


----------

